# Ideal height of rider for 14.2hh?



## BuzzyBee13 (13 February 2011)

Ok, a quick question here but for a 14.2hh of meduim build, what would you say the maximum height of rider for him to be comfortable is? This is for general work, such as schooling and jumping, so what height would be the tallest that wouldn't put him off balance when jumping?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Honey08 (13 February 2011)

Depends on the weight of the rider, and how capable they are.  It is very hard to say a certain height.  Some riders that are 5'6" are all body, others are all legs.  Some would weigh 12 stones, others 8 stones...


----------



## Kub (13 February 2011)

I ride a 14.2 mw cob and I'm 5'6" and look fine on him and think we work well together. I think it could depend on how much of your leg they take up and I think Tex could take taller. Not sure if that helps..


----------



## welsh_monster (13 February 2011)

Well I'm 5ft 4', about 11 stone ish (somewhere either side everytime I check!) my girlie is a 14.1 welsh d, but still growing slowly, she's 6! She carries me absolutely fine! Age has also had my 5ft 10', 13 stone friend on her who she carried fine too! In fact, mare decided that my friend obviously wanted to go jumping so took off up the field popping over the jumps that were there! She is chunky but I would class her as a m/w, probably the lighter end of.


----------



## HashRouge (13 February 2011)

I'm 5'7" and ride a 14.3hh Arab. I look okay on her, probably a little tall, but I only weight 8 stone or so and I don't notice her complaining! The main problem is I have long legs and she really doesn't take them up!


----------



## sazzle44 (13 February 2011)

Well I'm 163cm (5ft4 I think) and I like to keep my head in the sand over my weight, but it's probably 9 and a bit stone-ish and ride a 14"2 quite comfortably. He holds himself fairly high in front so there's something to keep me upright and balanced over a fence if that makes sense. I used to hop on my 13"2 when I was this height (but weighed a little less!) and was quite comfortable. I think it depends entirely on the rider's balance


----------



## HollyB66 (13 February 2011)

I'm 5ft 5in, 8 stone, and ride a 14.2 / 14.3 arab cross. I think we fit just fine.


----------



## Morganlafaye (14 February 2011)

Very difficult to say, as I think it depends on the particular horse and rider, as others have said. 

I'm 5 foot 4 if I stretch a bit (162cm), average length legs, and I rode a 14.3hh Arab mare for years very happily. Felt to me like we were the perfect match! I also rode a 13.3hh Welshie very happily as she had a deep girth and took up my leg really well.

However, I've also ridden 13.2hh -14.2hh narrow TB x whippet types, and although they seem to carry me fine, I feel very underhorsed! And my legs hang below the girth on a very narrow/fine pony. However, I was very happy on my 15hh very narrow TB share horse.

Not sure if that's helped at all!


----------



## Kokopelli (14 February 2011)

I feel to small on my 14.2 and I'm 5ft.

I think they can carry a fair amount if built well but height wise you wouldn't look too bad around 5ft8 mark.


----------



## fidleyspromise (14 February 2011)

I'm 5'7 with long legs and feel on my slighter finer 14.2hh highland that if I was any taller, she wouldn't take my leg up as well.  If she was of a more medium build, then I'd get away with it nicely. We jump up to 3' (at the moment).

Example: Please excuse my position


----------



## Rose Folly (14 February 2011)

I hunted a 14.2 pony for years. I was 5' 9" and weighed 9 stone. I was very leggy so didn't look particularly tall on him, but sometimes my feet would just catch the tops of hedges etc. which was a little scary.


----------



## Janette (14 February 2011)

I'm 5.9" and ride a 14.2 Dales cross, more MW than HW.  She takes a wide saddle fitting so takes up my leg quite nicely.  I think we look ok together.
Can't tell you about jumping, because I like to keep a hoof on the ground as much as possible.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (14 February 2011)

He's 14.2hh, I'm 5ft 5.5, weight nearly 12 stone and have short legs. Everyone at the yard likes us together - we've done 75cm courses so far with no probs.


----------



## Dexter (14 February 2011)

My mare is 146cms, so about 14.1hh I think? And I'm 5ft5 and a bit. I'm also, despite loosing 2 stone still very solid and 'cobby'. We are fine, despite being 75% arab she has a very wide barrel and takes up the leg well. I've got quite long legs and a shortish if a bit fat :lol: torso so it looks ok. My 5ft7 skinnier friend looks ok on her too depsite being longer all over.


----------



## xxRachelxx (14 February 2011)

I'm 5'9 and ride my friends 14.2hh pony and have been for the last 9 years! I do look quite tall on her but she has never had an issue carrying me. Don't jump much anymore because I had a bad fall and lost my confidence but when I did she could quite easily jump 3'3-3'6 with me. I think the biggest we jumped was about 3'9 at a chase me charlie comp. She has also manged to p**s off with me across the odd field in her time so def no trouble in carrying me!!


----------



## Adalescob (28 August 2019)

I ride a 14 2 hh, regurly jump 80 cm, and our recently jumping 1 meter. I'm all leg, so she takes me quite well. I'm 5 9 x


----------

